# Mega Ray UVB



## james.w (Apr 6, 2011)

Is anyone using these bulbs, specifically the external ballasted ones. They have a 60W, which would work great for a strip with one of these, and a couple 45-60W halogen floods.


----------



## hangtown530 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a EB 60watt megaray but they own me a new one so for right now I've been having to use a 100watt SB bulb from them. Supposed to be the best bulbs you can get from my understanding just getting to be a problem getting a new one from them.


----------



## james.w (Apr 7, 2011)

How long have you been using it? And what is your opinon of it? Why do they owe you a new one?


----------



## hangtown530 (Apr 7, 2011)

I've only been using it for a week and I think it works great ,they own me the replacement EB bulb because in some sort of freak thing the first time I tried to turn it on it burned out. They have a year warranty on the eb bulbs


----------



## got10 (Apr 8, 2011)

I have been using these bulbs since they first came out. I live them . And since I have lots of time invested in my animals thats the only bulb I use I really like the fact that i only ned to use one bulb for heat and like . Just like the sun


----------



## james.w (Apr 8, 2011)

got10 said:


> I have been using these bulbs since they first came out. I live them . And since I have lots of time invested in my animals thats the only bulb I use I really like the fact that i only ned to use one bulb for heat and like . Just like the sun



Which bulbs do you use and for what animals?


----------



## dicy (Apr 8, 2011)

i only used selfbalasted mega ray and honestly they sucked the burn out quik and the r crappy made (1 broke while twisting it in the socket) so i use powersun now for the medium size vivs


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 8, 2011)

_I got a few of the SB almost 2yrs ago and haven't had an issue. Its all in one and I don't need to use anything else with it._


----------



## hangtown530 (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't see how it's all in one??? I have a heat projector next to my 100watt SB bulb that I leave on for extra heat...and that spot is only like 86 degrees.


----------



## james.w (Apr 8, 2011)

hangtown530 said:


> I don't see how it's all in one??? I have a heat projector next to my 100watt SB bulb that I leave on for extra heat...and that spot is only like 86 degrees.



How far away is the bulb and for what type of herp?


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 8, 2011)

i had issues with getting the product from that company after I paid. and then when it came it was one of the faulty bulbs... they said they'd replace it, that was almost 6 months ago. Their products were great, but the company needs to get their crap together :/ I'd love to have quality products like theirs, but it was ridiculous trying to get what I paid for.


----------



## hangtown530 (Apr 8, 2011)

Only about 12 inches as specified but they are great bulbs, I'm definitely not saying that they are not.  It's just hard to get a hold of the megaray people and it's bugging me.


----------



## james.w (Apr 8, 2011)

So at 12" away you can only get a basking spot of 86 degrees with a 100W SB bulb?


----------



## hangtown530 (Apr 8, 2011)

That's all I'm getting...???


----------



## james.w (Apr 8, 2011)

I will definitely not go with these bulbs than. I have a 125W solar glo and get a 110 degree hot spot 16" away. Thanks for the insight everyone.


----------



## hangtown530 (Apr 8, 2011)

It is a great UVB bulb...done get what I'm saying wrong  Tell you what...when I get home tonight I will check everything back out and let you know exact distance and temps...


----------



## james.w (Apr 8, 2011)

The reason the temps are important is I will need basking temps of 130 for my monitors, so I need them to get hot.


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 8, 2011)

I use MVB and also 2 100w halogen bulbs about 18" away from the basking spot. It gets to be 133* F directly on the basking surface for my savannah monitor.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 8, 2011)

_I use the SB 160w,.. UVA/B, more heat and it doesn't have to be so close. The temps in Korbens enclosure is 84.2* ambient, 73.5* on the cool side. When he's out there are three spots that I find him basking. The lowest point directly on the substrate is 98.5* 16" away, the second spot a little higher than the first (perimeter of light) is 113* and the third spot a little higher than the second is at 126*.

The highest point he has to choose from is at 133.8*,.. which I have found him up there quite a few times. If for what ever reason I got a new pet that required higher temps I can use the same bulb because it goes well over 130s*._


----------



## james.w (Apr 8, 2011)

hanniebann said:


> I use MVB and also 2 100w halogen bulbs about 18" away from the basking spot. It gets to be 133* F directly on the basking surface for my savannah monitor.



What brand and wattage MVB are you using?


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 9, 2011)

I think the MVB is a 160w powersun... i dont remember. it's getting close to the 8 month mark on that bulb and i've completely forgotten if it was 100w or 160...


----------



## Moofins (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm trying to find the best products to use for my future tegu's enclosure and depending on which are best, that's how the layout will go.

For the PowerSun, they say it can "project up to several feet". So, if my tegu will be living in a 6-foot area, does that require only one 160-watt PowerSun at the basking area, angled towards the cool end, and that will provide enough UVB throughout the enclosure? Or will I need to mount two, one at each end, angled straight downwards? They produce heat, so I don't want the cool end to be too warm. How many watts would you suggest for a second basking bulb (infrared), along with the PowerSun, if mounted approximately 16" away to get the desired temp of 110F?

Sorry for all the clumped-together questions, guys. ^^;;


----------



## AvaHal12 (Apr 15, 2011)

I believe all manufactures of MV bulbs say the bulb need to be straight down. My suggestion is to buy the 160 watt bulb and see what temps you get thru out the cage. You might not need a second heat source if the enclosure is indoors. Another factor that will effect temp in the enclosure is how much ventilation. If the top of the cage is wire screening, heat loss with be dramatic... no ventilation holes in a wood cage with a glass front will overheat the tegu... see where your enclosure is at first with the temp on both sides than make adjustments with the height of the basking area and/or add/reducing the heat loss thru the vents.


----------



## got10 (Apr 15, 2011)

james.w said:


> got10 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using these bulbs since they first came out. I live them . And since I have lots of time invested in my animals thats the only bulb I use I really like the fact that i only ned to use one bulb for heat and like . Just like the sun
> ...



I use the 160 what bulbs in my large tegu cages and the lower wattage bulbs in my bearded dragon cages

2.4.2 argentine tegus
2.2 bearded dragons
1.1 gulf coast box turtles
3.8.2 crested geckos
1.1 leos
0.0.1 hognose
0.1 savanah 
hisser colony
dubia colony


Moofins said:


> I'm trying to find the best products to use for my future tegu's enclosure and depending on which are best, that's how the layout will go.
> 
> For the PowerSun, they say it can "project up to several feet". So, if my tegu will be living in a 6-foot area, does that require only one 160-watt PowerSun at the basking area, angled towards the cool end, and that will provide enough UVB throughout the enclosure? Or will I need to mount two, one at each end, angled straight downwards? They produce heat, so I don't want the cool end to be too warm. How many watts would you suggest for a second basking bulb (infrared), along with the PowerSun, if mounted approximately 16" away to get the desired temp of 110F?
> 
> Sorry for all the clumped-together questions, guys. ^^;;



Do not angle the lense . Keep it straight down . for two reasons
1. those bulbs generate in immense amount of heat and angleing it will cause it to be strained and burnout from the neck of the bulb(fire hazrd mercury in your lungs)
2. the animals can develope cunjuctive keratonis from looking into the lamp and be blinded.
( im not sure if i spelled that right or not


----------



## Maro1 (Apr 16, 2011)

I love the Mega ray bulbs. However they always seem to be out of stock and it can be quite sometime to get them.


----------



## got10 (Apr 16, 2011)

Maro1 said:


> I love the Mega ray bulbs. However they always seem to be out of stock and it can be quite sometime to get them.



you can try westrons website


----------



## Maro1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Where do I find Westrons website?

Found it! thanks!


----------

